# DOG vs CAT ComPETability!aggression, potty problems & more



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descented from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 3rd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, & training. Com_PET_ability is MORE than a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Com_PET_ability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for dealing with the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, Com_PET_ability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

*KUDOS: *

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan." 
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work." 
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Amy, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks again--a reminder is ALWAYS welcome! *s*

amy

ps: If anyone's interested in MY furry crew--and a blog that answers the question, would you trade places with YOUR pet?  check this out, it's been getting a lot of "buzz" (or is that woofs & purs?)

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/a-day-in-the-lifeof-a-pet-writer


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hello, Pet Lovers!

What sort of games do your fur-kids play? Are they similar or different comparing the cat to the dog antics? (At my house, the cat's favorite game is getting the dog in trouble!).

In the tone of the ComPETability book, I thought it would be fun to compare a cat's vs a dog's idea of play. And yes, these are my fur-kids. First, the cat checking out a variety of kitty toys and then video of her impression of an "attack cat" going after lures:

http://pages.videojug.com/pages/1021-Cat-Toys-Cat-Play

And next, video of the dog's fanaticism over first Frisbee fetch, and then chase-the-water from the hose.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMwCnVgXceY

Woofs & Purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy November! Yikes, can't believe it's this late in the year. The cat's sleeping more because of the gray days and cooler weather, while the dog wants to ramble more and take in all the luscious fall smells. 

I've compiled some funny pictures illustrating comparisons between our fur-kids of choice. For instance...Cats roll in catnip, but dogs roll in "stuff."  Dogs dig for pleasure...while cats dig for "business."

Here's the link to the pictures and comparisons, just for fun:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/40666862/Com-Pet-Ability

What other comparisons can you come up with?

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

If you have cats and dogs, you know it's possible for them to get along very well. But it can be incredibly helpful to introduce them properly. The book ComPETability offers some good additional tips but here's an article for intro-ing the pair to get you started.

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/introduce-cat-and-dog.htm

purrs & woofs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descended from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 2nd edition Amazon Kindle book is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, training and care. ComPETability is a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority. Readers also will appreciate the 20+ illustrations of pet behaviors, anatomy, and treatment techniques.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, ComPETability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for pet health care, grooming, and feeding; ways to recognize ailments; and the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, ComPETability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Amy, sending a recommendation to a friend for your book.  She has 28 cats - YES I SAID 28.  I've met them all and they each have names and different personalities and she can tell them all apart.  Lord help me, I can't.  Good luck with your book.


Linda


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hi Linda,

Lordy lordy, 28 cats? Meeee-wow! Thanks for the recommendation.

Here are some pictures, just for fun, comparing some of the canine and feline foibles. *s*

http://www.scribd.com/doc/40666862/Com-Pet-Ability

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Mine was wonderful--and I have a lot to be thankful for, including my "pet love." To that end...and the theme fits ComPETability  I'd like to share my latest blog, on Giving Thanks--the Pet Writer Way.

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/thanksgiving-the-pet-writer-way

What are you thankful for? Or more to the point...what do you think you cats and dogs are thankful for?


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hey there,

I figure if you're reading this, you have a cat, a dog, or both--and perhaps are interested in learning more.  I've just posted a slew of free articles (short ones) with pictures, of about a hundred dog breeds here:

http://pages.videojug.com/sites/144-Pet-Peeves/page_collections/670-Dog-Breeds

And to be fair, a bunch of cat breeds (with pictures) are posted here:
http://pages.videojug.com/sites/144-Pet-Peeves/page_collections/671-Cat-Breeds

So if you're interested in expanding your pet quotient, the info may offer some insight into the various breeds and types of dogs and cats. For more detailed info on behavior comparisons, health issues and whatnot, I hope you'll take a look at ComPETability.

best,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I just sent my weekly Emotional Health column on Catchow.com http://www.catchow.com/Cat-Expert/Shojai/Default.aspx and one of the questions wondered about recommended dog breeds to add to a new kitten household. This book answers that question in great detail! (next week, though, you can see my answer on the above link).

Meanwhile, if you're having problems with pet "sibling rivalry" you may find some answers in this article. I was interviewed by the writer several weeks ago and it's just been posted, right in time for the howl-idays. Cute pictures, too--enjoy!

http://galtime.com/article/living/38446/4794/sibling-rivalries-among-your-pets


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Amy-

I only have one kitty at a time!  But I must always have one or life doesn't seem complete.  I was just studying your thread to see how you're marketing to a target market and doing a consistent job of it.  Interesting.  I hope it is going well for you.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hi Dana,

I agree--there's something about having a kitty around that's special. 

Thanks for your interest re: the marketing. I've been doing this a long time   but there's always a new twist. The five books currently on Kindle are all doing well, a couple extremely well. 

Hope yours also are a success.

amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Tuesday! Do you have both cats and dogs? or perhaps multiple cats or more than one dog? ComPETability offers a side-by-side comparison of the two species. But if you're interested in how-to prescriptive advice on solving behavior problems, PETiQuette (sorry, not in Kindle) is a good choice. Whatever your animal situation, this article about the joys of multiples may tickle your fancy and get the purr-motor or tail-wag going.  Enjoy!

http://pages.videojug.com/pages/1670-Multiple-Pets-Joys-and-Challenges


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy holidays! I hope all your cat and dog interactions are happy, fun-filled times. To ensure the pets don't get their tails in a twist, introduce them properly. Here are some basic tips for cat-to-dog intros, enjoy! (Of course, you can learn more about how cats and dogs are alike/different in the book )

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/introduce-cat-and-dog.htm


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy New Year! And in that vein, I'd like to share with you my own pets' New Year Resolutions (hey, don't YOUR cats and dogs have opinions? )

Canine New Year's Resolutions (from my Magic-al Dawg):
http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/woof-wednesday-doggy-new-years-resolutions

Feline New Year's Resolutions (from my Siamese wannabe, Seren):
http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-cat-new-years-resolutions

purrs & woofs,
amy


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

How fun!  Not sure how I missed that you had a fifth book-- but I am headed over to grab a sample and check it out.

We have four cats, no dogs. I love dogs but dh does not.  Looking forward to this!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Casey--hope you enjoy it! I've another book (print, not Kindle) that's more prescriptive, called Petiquette--it covers solving behavior problems between cats (or between dogs, or between 'em both). 

best,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Brrrrrr...it's cold outside here in N Texas! I hope all your furry critters are staying warm. I've got some tips for helping with that, as well as recognizing frost bite and giving first aid if it happens, in my latest Woof Wednesday blog:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/woof-wednesday-magics-car-frostbite-and-first-aid

Hopefully your cats and dogs are truly ComPETable and can snuggle up for warmth.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Who doesn't love puppies? But to get the best out of life, they need to be properly socialized. In fact, the prime puppy socialization period is about 8-16 weeks compared to kittens where it's 2-8 weeks! To help them put their best paw forward, it's up to people to socialize them.

What is that? Well--the book explains in detail but an article (with fun video) is free in my latest WOOF WEDNESDAY blog. Enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/woof-wednesday-old-dogs-puppies


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm running a special on the book ComPETability--and for the time being have dropped the price to $2.99. Hope some pet lovers will take advantage and then let me know what you think!

Do you sleep with your pet? Did you know that you could get sick by doing that? GIVE ME A BREAK! here's my take in thelatest Woof Wednesday blog:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/woof-wednesday-bedfellows-bites-and-be-a-tree


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

If you're interested in adding a dog to your cat household, a look at different breeds may be helpful. My blog from this past Monday includes some of the most popular breeds, from the AKC listing. There also are some tips for "old dog" care, if you happen to have a senior canine. Enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/medical-monday-aging-dog-care-top-dog-breeds

amy


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Amy,

I've only posted a few times in your Aging Cat thread quite some time ago, but I read all of your pet book threads and click on most of your article links. I just wanted to let you know I have enjoyed reading your posts and articles, and thank you for all the info. I _FINALLY _ purchased the ComPETability book last weekend, though I haven't read too much of it yet, so now I have two of your books. I really enjoy learning about the history, myths, and explanations regarding the reasons and meanings behind why cats behave as they do as well as all the other practical and useful information you provide about cat care. Your books and articles are easy to read and I also enjoy the humorous stories about your own fur-kids.

P.S. I just can't believe that anyone would think that it is harmful for the average, relatively healthy person to sleep in the same bed with a healthy cat or dog.....geez


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks so much! And I agree with you re: the "sleeping in bed with a pet." I've since read further comments from the author of that study who says the media made a big deal over a relatively small risk...

What? the media made a BIG DEAL out of something?! LOLOL! Not the first or last time.

I'll pass on your kind words to my fur-kids. I think they're competing for publicity. Right now the cat and dog fan club followers probably are neck-and-neck.  

best,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Greetings, all you cat and dog lovers out there!

So...whatcha doing for the fur-kids for Valentine's Day?  You know, of course, that they have all kinds of 'gifts' they give us, as well as interesting ways they show us love. For a look at a few (and feel free to comment and add your own!), here's my latest Paw Nation article, just for Valentine's day (link in the blog...with more kewl links). Enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/furry-friday-how-pets-show-love

Of course, love to have you "gift" somebody (or yourself) with the ComPETability book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hope your Sunday is as sunny and warm as ours (nearly 70 here in N Texas!). Here's the weekly link to more good pet stuff/info, including a radio show on National Pet Dental Health Month, why/when do cats cover poop, and whether color can predict kitty personality. Enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-litter-box-problems-dental-health-month-kitty-color-personality


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

In the interest of true comPETability  here are two of my latest blogs--equal time, folks--one on dog aggression and the other on kitty language. Enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/tuesday-tips-doggy-growls-facebook-fans-friends-plug-ins

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-cat-behavior-felinese-saving-shelter-cats


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Nope.  Dogs and cats living together.  We're not in Ghostbusters yet.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

...says the man with 100+ pounds of DAWG only!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's that time of the week again, folks, for doubling your pleasure with both cats AND dogs together! In the interest of fair play, here's a recent blog that includes doggy and kitty topics--canine sniffing ability and willingness to please, plus kitty DNA crime solvers:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/thoughtful-thursday-cat-fur-dog-art-crime-stoppers

On the more practical side--here's how to introduce cats to dogs, without the fur flying--of course all the must-knows about dog/cat differences are in the book. 

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/introduce-cat-and-dog.htm


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I got 170 pounds of dog snoring at my feet right now.  Cool Gus and Sassy Becca has a great time at the doggy park here on South Whidbey today.  Sassy Becca, for some reason, likes being chased.  Women.
Cool Gus is just Cool.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I think my Magical-dawg would very much like to meet your Cool Gus and Sassy Becca...but the Seren-kitty will pass. *s* 

Speaking of that, it's time for a doggy ramble--armadillos to find, bunnies to jump-start, and trees to baptize.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This certainly applies to both cats and dogs--shelter pets needing homes. My blog highlights the upcoming Petfinder.com promotion to "adopt the internet" -- enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/woof-wednesday-adopt-internet-be-responsible


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Sunday!

And here's a topic that's more common than you might think--what to do when the CAT attacks the DOG? Answers here:

http://cats.about.com/od/askamy/a/How-Can-I-Stop-Cat-Attacking-Dog.htm

It helps a lot, of course, to understand how different these critters actually are and not treat cats like dogs (or vice versa). You'll find those details in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What weird things do your pets do? My new blog www.amyshojai.com ("Bling, Bitches & Blood) has an entry that lists "12 Weird Cat Behaviors" (and why kitty does 'em) but should we have equal time? These puppies I met yesterday at an adoption event thought the other puppies doubled as the best-est sofa/pillows ever! Of course, the book explains and compares kitty and doggy behaviors...but just for grins, please share some of your dog/cat foibles. Oh...and think about subscribing/following the www.amyshojai.com blog to learn more free pet-centric "stuff" plus some other sparkly tidbits. 


Puppy pillow by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey-- that looks kind of familiar: Cool Gus & Sassy Becca-- but no cat


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwww....FINALLY get to see the famous pair!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy start-of-the-week! In the spirit of ComPETability, here's one of last week's blog that features both cats and dogs, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/03/28/monday-mentions-mutts-ferals-chew-on-this/

How do your furry companions keep you on your toes?


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Sunday!

A treat to share--I've started an "Ask Amy" video segment on my blog and the first posted this past week--one for dogs and one for cats. Hope you'll check back to see other "ComPETability" questions answered...or write a comment/question in the blog for a future post. Here's the link, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/05/tuesday-tips-catnip-clues-stare-o-death/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Here's a recent "Ask Amy" video -- do your dogs enjoy pungent smells? Some answers in the video (and in the book of course!). Enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/12/ask-amy-why-do-dogs-roll-in-nasty-stuff/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Easter! Equal opportunity for the pets this week. If y'all have EASTER LILIES in the house...and also have pets...please be safe. Lilies kill cats, and make dogs sick. Here's some tips and a video with first aid info:
http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/22/feline-friday-easter-lilies-kill-cats/

Dogs (and cats) often chew, so the latest Ask Amy video has some tips: 
http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/19/tuesday-tips-ask-amy-bite-this-not/

Of course, more details about cats and dogs issues are in the book, enjoy!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did you know dogs get hairballs, too? Equal opportunity big-hairy-deal.  You'll find tips in the blog, with a link to the Paw Nation article, enjoy! Of course, the book has more info on comparing these special pets.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/29/feline-friday-national-hairball-awareness-day/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Have you socialized your pets? Starting during puppyhood helps enormously but it's a lifelong exercise. You can learn more in this article:

http://puppies.about.com/od/Training/a/Socialization-What-Is-Socialization.htm

And of course, there's lots more info about understanding cat and dog differences in the book! Enjoy.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did you know this week is National Dog Bite Prevention Week? Too many kids get bit because they simply don't understand canine language. Have you ever been bitten? How did you handle that? Cats bite too, of course--and there's more info about the cat and dog language in the book  but you can get some free tips in the blog, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/16/monday-mentions-national-dog-bite-prevention-week/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your pets hate baths? Love them? Could care less? Today it's Woof Wednesday on the blog, with an Ask Amy video, a new puppy-licious article and de-SKUNK! tips. There's lots more in the book, of course, about the differences between cats and dogs...and why. 

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/25/woof-wednesday-ask-amy-puppy-baths-skunk-icity/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Have you ever met "Nobody's Dog?" If you have, I surely hope the pooch turned into "Somebody's Dog" -- the blog today also has a fun Ask Amy "dog sniffing" video, enjoy! Of course, the book has lots more info about cat and dog foibles. 

http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/01/woof-wednesday-ask-amy-nobodys-dog/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

When you have more than one pet--or both dogs and cats--it can be important to introduce them properly! Here's the latest Paw Nation article-but of course more info is in the book. *s*

http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/07/tuesday-tips-pet-introductions-101/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Both dogs and cats can suffer from separation anxiety--but the signs can be very different. Do you know what to do? Learn more about how cats and dogs are different in the book...and meanwhile, here are tips for soothing your fur-kids' angst:

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/06/16/too-much-love-soothing-separation-anxiety/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know what doggy tail talk means? Trick question (pun intended!). Wags can mean everything from "let's be friends" to impending attack!

Lots more details comparing dog--and cat--language in the book, of course. But here's an article that defines those talented tail wags:

http://puppies.about.com/od/BehaviorProblems/a/Tail-Wagging-How-To-Speak-Dog.htm


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Cats and dogs and horses and ....Huh?

July 4th Fireworks can make 'em all go nuts! Keep your animal friends safe and sooth the fear with these tips in my latest Paw Nation article and more. Of course you'll learn lots more details about cat and dog differences in the book. 

http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/29/woof-wednesday-boom-dealing-with-fireworks-fears/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

So do you know what all those woofs and wags really mean? The blog offers some doggy translation of common misunderstood signals, including an Ask Amy video (BLING alert!). Enjoy!

And of course, the book has lots more information. 
http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/06/woof-wednesday-say-what/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your dog eat poop? Ewww! Munching out of the cat box is one of the biggest complaints for the kitty. Today's blog has 10 tips for dealing with the problem, plus an "Ask Amy" video that explains why the dog's leg "kicks" when he's scratched, enjoy! Of course you'll learn even more in the book about what makes cats and dogs tick (or get ticked off, LOL!)

http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/13/weird-woof-wednesday-knee-jerk-reactions-poopy-puppies/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Greetings, all you pet lovers, you! Today on the blog is an OUTRAGEOUS video you won't want to miss--did you know there's now an "ap" for translating pet talk? I kid you not...must see to believe:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/20/woof-wednesday-translating-animal-speak-theres-an-ap-for-that/

Note the date the video was originally posted. 

Of course the REAL story gets told about cat and dog differences and communication (and more) in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Lots on the Woof Wednesday blog today, including how pets predict and avert health crises (seizure, migraine, cancer, etc); first aid for pet heat stroke; and a SQUEEEE! cute video of a kitten brow-beating a Pit Bull.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/27/woof-wednesday-heat-stroke-hot-weather-games-pit-bull-kitten-luv/

That video offers a great comparison of dog vs cat behavior and communication--but of course the book has even more insight. Enjoy!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your dog eat (ahem) CRAP out of the kitty litter box? Talk about putting tails in a twist--there's lots more in the book about how cats and dogs approach life in different ways. But the blog (below) has some tips on stopping puppy poop eating, including an Ask Amy video on the subject, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/03/woof-wednesday-ask-amy-poop-eating-poochies/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Sunburn first aid--more cats get ears burned, but dogs have tummy burns (check out the cute puppy picture, SQUEE!). More info on today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/10/woof-wednesday-sunburned-dawgs-aint-sexy/

You can learn even more about how dogs and cats are the same--and different--in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why does the cat hiss at your new boyfriend, while the dog chews up his shoes? What's up with such "bad" behavior--and what can you do about it? Today's Woof Wednesday blog offers tips from my latest Paw Nation article on what to do when your pets hate your soul-mate.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/17/woof-wednesday-when-pets-hate-your-soulmate/

Of course, you can learn even more about how cats and dogs think and behave in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today's blog covers introductions of dogs to babies--how do your dogs feel about that human "interloper?"

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/24/woof-wednesday-storks-babies-separation-anxiety/

You can find out more about dogs (and cats) and what they want out of life in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Serious subject today, folks--FIRE in Texas and tips for helping your pets any time with this disaster. It applies to cats and dogs both. Here's the link to the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/07/woof-wednesday-fire-safety/

Of course you'll find more info about cat and dog foibles in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Time to lighten up--do your dogs such? toys, that is.  Cats sometimes do this, too and will nurse on their own tails or each other. The blog has some way-CUTE pix plus the latest Ask Amy video, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/14/woof-wednesday-cute-puppy-pictures-doggy-pacifiers/

The book offers even more insight into cat and dog differences and more.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The latest blog covers adopting "other needs" pets---have you? Did they get along?

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/21/woof-wednesday-less-adoptable-more-love/

Of course you can learn more about cat and dog differences in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your dogs eat dirt? How about the kitties? Actually both pets may chew up odd stuff and the reasons may be weird. For some answers, check out the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/28/woof-wednesday-eat-dirt-other-schtuff/

You can learn more about how cats and dogs are alike and different in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today's blog covers doggy senility issues--but cats can develop similar signs.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/12/woof-wednesday-canine-senility-cure/

You'll find more cat/dog comparisons in the book, of course!


----------



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

My cat may be older, but he's not senile. He just pretends that he's forgotten that I just fed him.

Glad to see information like this available.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Delta said:


> My cat may be older, but he's not senile. He just pretends that he's forgotten that I just fed him.
> 
> Glad to see information like this available.


LOL! Yes, they can be quite the con artists--but we love 'em. *s* Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Get ready for a SPOOK-tacular Halloween for the fur-kids, too. The blog today has some fun canine ghost, legends and lore, plus some safety tips--AND how-tos if your fur-kid will wear a costume. Enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/19/woof-wednesday-howl-oween-spook-tacular/

Of course, you'll learn more about cats and dogs, behavior and more in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The latest Paw Nation article offers tips for keeping your kids safe from biting dogs over Halloween--plus more pet care safety tips.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/26/woof-wednesday-that-bites-keep-halloween-fangs-at-bay/

You'll learn more about how cats and dogs are the same/different in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I missed posting last week--so here's a link to a blog about your old kitties and how they can get rather "loud" and why:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/04/feline-friday-ask-amy-old-loudmouth-kitties/

For equal time (in the spirit of the book's comparison), the dog-blog covers the benefits of adopting older pets:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/02/woof-wednesday-old-fogey-pets/

You'll get much more info on both of these pets of choice in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

All about dealing with table moochers--dogs, that is. 

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/15/tuesday-tips-safety-for-doggy-table-moochers/

The book offers more insights into how dogs and cats compare.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

For a change of pace, yesterday's Monday Mentions blog includes neat cat AND dog links (as well as some writing info), enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/21/monday-mentions-cats-dogs-writing-cwa/

The book explains the differences between these two pets of choice.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

So do you have the holiday tree up yet? Are the cats and dogs having fun with it? Here are some tips for how to keep the tree safe from marauding dogs:

http://puppies.about.com/od/OwnerPuppyCare/a/Christmas-Tree-Puppy-Safety.htm

....and from kitties as well:

http://blog.petflow.com/2011/11/12-tips-for-a-cat-safe-christmas-tree/

You can learn more about how cats and dogs see the world and compare, in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

More tips for the multi-cultured (cats AND dogs) households re: holiday pet proofing, my latest Paw Nation article:

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/12/12/pet-proof-your-holiday/

Learn all about how cats and dogs are the same--only different--in the book. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Keep your cats and dogs safe this winter with these tips from my latest Huffington Post article:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/amy-d-shojai-cabc/pet-health_b_1144938.html

You can learn more about cats and dogs in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It occurred to me that many of y'all might be interested in how nonfiction books get "pitched" so here's the latest in my blog series on nonfiction book proposals:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/03/tuesday-tips-nonfiction-proposals-query-or-not/

The cats and dogs are my furry muses.  And you'll learn more about what THEY think in Competability book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book just went FREE for the next 5 days--tell your pet-loving friends. *s*

Don't tell the cat, but she descented from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 2nd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $2.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, training and care. ComPETability is a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority. Readers also will appreciate the 20+ illustrations of pet behaviors, anatomy, and treatment techniques.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, ComPETability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for pet health care, grooming, and feeding; ways to recognize ailments; and the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, ComPETability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

KUDOS:

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan."
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work."
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descended from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 2nd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 (and FREE on Kindle Select) is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, training and care. ComPETability is a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority. Readers also will appreciate the 20+ illustrations of pet behaviors, anatomy, and treatment techniques.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, ComPETability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for pet health care, grooming, and feeding; ways to recognize ailments; and the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, ComPETability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

KUDOS:

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan."
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and author of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work."
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You CAN teach puppies...or old dogs...or cats training tricks. Just learn to "talk" the way they understand. Here are some tips for the dog side 

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/25/woof-wednesday-puppy-training-tips-sit-wait-come/

The book offers lots of comparisons about dogs and cats, enjoy!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

With Valentine's Day just around the corner, what can you get the pet lover who has everything...how about something for the pets? Well--dogs and cats can't read (at least not very well!). The pet lovers, though, will appreciate some insight into what their cats and dogs are thinking and why they behave the way they do--

Why not "gift" them with a copy of ComPETability?

Oh, and here's a fun article on puppies & Valentines, enjoy!

http://puppies.about.com/od/PuppyLoveBrags/a/Valentines-And-Puppies.htm


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Valentine's Day! What can you get the pet lover who has everything...how about something for the pets? Well--dogs and cats can't read (at least not very well!). The pet lovers, though, will appreciate some insight into what their cats and dogs are thinking and why they behave the way they do--

Why not "gift" them with a copy of ComPETability?

Oh, and here's a fun article on puppies & Valentines, enjoy!

http://puppies.about.com/od/PuppyLoveBrags/a/Valentines-And-Puppies.htm


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did you watch Westminster dog show last week? My take on the show:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/15/woof-wednesday-westminster-more-than-looks/

You'll learn more about dog and cat behavior and care in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

With Easter around the corner, please beware of Easter lily danger to your pets--ESPECIALLY cats!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/24/feline-friday-beware-easter-lillies/

More info about cat and dog differences (and same-ness) in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do pets go to heaven? What do the cats think about dogs in heaven and vice versa?  On a more serious note, here's an article that examines the question:

http://puppies.about.com/b/2012/03/06/do-pets-go-to-heaven.htm

Learn all about your cat and dog comparisons in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How can you tell if your pet is happy?

http://puppies.about.com/b/2012/03/12/happy-puppy-is-my-puppy-happy.htm

Learn more about cats AND dogs in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to talk to dogs? Do they understand what you're saying? Here are some tips--including a fun Ask Amy video:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/21/woof-wednesday-how-to-talk-to-dogs/

More about cat and dog language in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The new updated version of ComPETability is already garnering 5-star reviews! Is your dog eating the cat's food--or snacking out the litter box? Is your cat getting hissed-off at the dog and chasing King around the house? Most dogs and cats get along well but when they don't, you'll need answers. ComPETability: Solving Problems in Your Cat/Dog Household is your go-to guide!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Most dogs and cats get along very well--when properly introduced. But if you do have pet tails in a twist, solve the angst with these step-by-step tips (and perhaps save yourself a $$$ visit from the behaviorist or trainer!). And yes, I am a certified behavior consultant.  But the book includes the expertise of a number of experts, not just my own input.

Just for fun, here are some cat and dog links in today's blog (some for writers, too):

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/23/monday-mentions-stroke-icity-convict-cats-dining-dogs/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did you know that both cats AND dogs can suffer from false pregnancy? A number of behavior issues can be prevented or reduced simply by spaying/neutering your fur kids. This blog offers some suggestions including an INJECTION now available for boy dog neutering:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/25/woof-wednesday-false-pregnancy-zinc-neutering/

The book has specific step-by-step tips for dealing with dog-to-cat behavior issues, of course (dog eating out of litter box? or cat chasing the dog?).


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you have both dogs AND cats? How do they show their love? Each has unique ways to show affection but I bet some will surprise you--here are 14 ways:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/11/furry-friday-mothers-day-for-pets/

You'll learn more about dealing with a cat/dog household in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yes, pets can grieve:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/18/furry-friday-pet-grief/

The book offers many more behavior and training tips for helping your cats and dogs get alone.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today's blog has LOTS of links related to both dogs and cats care issues:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/04/monday-mentions-writer-icity-pets-fiddling-around/

You'll learn much more about dealing with inter-pet behavior issues in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hot weather care info for your pets in this blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/06/woof-wednesday-hot-dogs-summer-safety/

More cat to dog advice is in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yes, dogs and cats can (and do!) get along famously. When they don't this is the book for you. Does King snack out of the cat's litter box? Does the cat hide from King, or torment him? Learn all the must knows about how cats and dogs communicate (and mis-communicate) and how you can ease the angst.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Claws & pedicures--for both cats and dogs:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/06/feline-friday-kitty-claws-pedicures/

When your cats and dogs have behavior issues, though, all the must-knows are found in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Just adding a dog to the multi-cat home can put your kitty's tail in a twist. Here's tips on intro-ing cats:

http://www.mrchewy.com/c/blog/nose-nose-cat-introductions-combatting-cat-cat-aggression

You'll find all the must-knows on dealing with cat and dog problems in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your dogs and/or cats keep you awake at night? Here are some tips for dealing with furry insomnia:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/03/feline-friday-foiling-furry-insomnia/

You'll find lots of behavior advice in the book for dealing with your cat-to-dog behavior issues!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to talk to dogs? Do they understand what you're saying? Here are some tips--including a fun Ask Amy video:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/21/woof-wednesday-how-to-talk-to-dogs/

More about cat and dog language in the book, of course! Roll Eyes


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh, it's a secret...but this book will be FREE Weds-Friday, 12, 9-13, and 9-14. Don't tell anyone! Or do tell folks, if they need help with their cats and dogs getting along, because all the MUST KNOWS are in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I take offense at this. Why would we want to solve this inter-species aggression? That's where my cat gets his fun.

...

Oops, sorry. I read it wrong. I thought you said, "*Doug*-Cat aggression". We have fights all the time -- no one gets hurt, and the cat always walks away the winner. He has conquered the under-the-blanket toe monster, proudly climbed and defeated the sleeping-human monster with a cold nose to the throat, forcing it to awaken and provide food as tribute, and holds the title of 'Household God'.

Good luck with sales, Amy.

Doug


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

D.A. Boulter said:


> I'm sorry, but I take offense at this. Why would we want to solve this inter-species aggression? That's where my cat gets his fun.
> ...
> 
> Oops, sorry. I read it wrong. I thought you said, "*Doug*-Cat aggression". We have fights all the time -- no one gets hurt, and the cat always walks away the winner. He has conquered the under-the-blanket toe monster, proudly climbed and defeated the sleeping-human monster with a cold nose to the throat, forcing it to awaken and provide food as tribute, and holds the title of 'Household God'.
> ...


ROTFL! The dog has become my cat's best-est ever game, too. She calls it "torment-a-dog" (sort of like wack-a-mole") except the dog LOVES it! Thanks for the kind words. Love that your cat has you well in hand...er, paw. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Lots of both cat and dog links in today's blog that may prove helpful:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/22/monday-mentions-neuters-bats-crazy-writers/

Of course, all the must-knows about keeping dog-cat peace can be found in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Sure, the kitty does stuff that gets your goat. But did you know YOU can peeve your cat, too? Here's how:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/02/how-you-hiss-off-your-cat/

The book offers all the must-knows for cat-dog behavior to keep the peace.


----------



## Jenni Norris (Oct 10, 2012)

What a genuinely valuable book! Thanks.

Regards, Jenni


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Jenni, thank you so much!

The book has helped many pet families solve their cat and dog problems. I love getting notes back from folks sharing their positive experiences, that makes it all worthwhile.

Do you have both dogs AND cats? How do they show their love? Each has unique ways to show affection but I bet some will surprise you--here are 14 ways:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/11/furry-friday-mothers-day-for-pets/

You'll learn more about dealing with a cat/dog household in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Looking for new furry friend? The blogs today have tips on how to choose perfect pets!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/26/choosing-the-purr-fect-cat/

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/26/choosing-the-perfect-pooch/

Of course the book will provide you with all the "must knows" about keeping the peace between cats and dogs and understanding their behavior quirks.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What do you do if your pet hates your date...or your mate?! Tips in the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/07/help-my-pet-hates-my-date/

Of course, all the must-knows about keeping the furry peace can be found in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

FREE! LAST DAY to get ComPETability Free!

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Valentine's is coming--What do you do if your pet hates your date...or your mate?! Tips in the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/07/help-my-pet-hates-my-date/

Of course, all the must-knows about keeping the furry peace can be found in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Peeing cats? This blog should help!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/01/25/stop-cat-spraying/

More must-knows about soothing cat and dog angst in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Just for fun...10 Reasons Puppies Are Better than Cats!

http://puppies.about.com/od/PuppyLoveBrags/ss/Dogs-Vs-Cats-10-Reasons-Puppies-Are-Better.htm

Of course, you can learn all about keeping the peace between them in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yep, both cats and dogs can have dental issues--and many are the same as YOURS! Learn tips what you can do in the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/02/22/9-dental-issues-you-share-with-your-cats-and-dogs/

All the must-knows about keeping the peace between your cats and dogs is in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What's in your pet 1st aid kit? Here's a list that works for your cats and dogs:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/01/first-aid-pet-medicine-chest/

All your cat/dog behavior questions are answered in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

CAT CRAZY a new radio show debuts...in 10 minutes, LOL! Live call-in for advice/cat info (and some dog schtuff, too). Details in the blog link:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/11/cat-crazy-radio-show-debuts-tonight/

More details about behavior help for you cats and dogs are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Please be aware--Easter Lilies kill pets! Check out the blog with details here:
http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/22/lilies-plus-cats-mean-death/

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open "paws"
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot-and must not-be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Fun stuff! How Cats Hunt: 
http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/05/how-cats-hunt/

And what dogs taste:
http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/03/what-dogs-taste/

Lots more cat-dog info can be found in the ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Cat-Dog Household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Ever wonder how dogs and cats eat? Very different styles...

http://amyshojai.com/2013/05/03/how-cats-eat-and-drink/

http://amyshojai.com/2013/05/01/how-dogs-eat/

Learn more about how they're alike and different, and can be helped to get along, in ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Cat-Dog Household!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You asked for it--and Amy Shojai delivers! This 3rd Edition has been expanded to include more detailed prescriptive how-to advice. Use these fun techniques to calm fears, explain pet body language, and strengthen the bond you share with cats and dogs--while hushing the "hissy" fits and promoting a peaceable kingdom. Step by step tips from this award-winning author and certified animal behavior consultant explain how to:

• Recognize and diffuse cat-dog aggression
• Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
• Choose an appropriate furry friend that resident pets welcome with open “paws”
• Introduce the new arrival to the current pets
• Solve common pet peeves: barking, chewing, clawing, jumping up, digging and more!

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot—and must not—be treated in the same way.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Competability briefly looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know. Most important, Competability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Check out the Story Cartel link for a free review copy of the book!

http://storycartel.com/books/591/competability-solving-behavior-problems-in-your-catdog-household/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Check out the Story Cartel link for a free review copy of the book!

http://storycartel.com/books/591/competability-solving-behavior-problems-in-your-catdog-household/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descented from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 3rd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, & training. Com_PET_ability is MORE than a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Com_PET_ability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for dealing with the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, Com_PET_ability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

*KUDOS: *

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan." 
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work." 
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descented from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 3rd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, & training. Com_PET_ability is MORE than a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Com_PET_ability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for dealing with the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, Com_PET_ability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

*KUDOS: *

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan." 
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work." 
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descented from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 3rd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, & training. Com_PET_ability is MORE than a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Com_PET_ability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for dealing with the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, Com_PET_ability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

*KUDOS: *

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan." 
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work." 
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descented from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 3rd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, & training. Com_PET_ability is MORE than a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Com_PET_ability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for dealing with the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, Com_PET_ability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

*KUDOS: *

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan." 
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work." 
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descented from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 3rd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, & training. Com_PET_ability is MORE than a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Com_PET_ability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for dealing with the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, Com_PET_ability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

*KUDOS: *

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan." 
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work." 
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descented from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 3rd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, & training. Com_PET_ability is MORE than a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Com_PET_ability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for dealing with the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, Com_PET_ability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

*KUDOS: *

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan." 
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work." 
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descented from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 3rd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, & training. Com_PET_ability is MORE than a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Com_PET_ability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for dealing with the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, Com_PET_ability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

*KUDOS: *

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan." 
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work." 
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descended from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 3rd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, & training. Com_PET_ability is MORE than a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Com_PET_ability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for dealing with the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, Com_PET_ability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

*KUDOS: *

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan." 
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work." 
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Both dogs and cats can put on the "pudge" and a new pet food can help slim them down:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/04/11/rediscover-lost-pet-love-with-hillspet/

Not only do cats and dogs eat different kinds of foods, they even eat differently: dogs tend to be gorgers, while cats tend to be nibblers. There are, of course, always exceptions. *s* Learn more about what makes 'em tick and how to deal with behavior problems between the two in the book ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Cat-Dog Household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Please be careful of the Easter plants around your pets! 

http://amyshojai.com/2014/04/16/beware-easter-lily-seasonal-poisons/

All the must knows about dog and cat behavior can be found in the book ComPETability: Solving Behavior problems in you Dog-Cat Household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descended from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 3rd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, & training. Com_PET_ability is MORE than a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Com_PET_ability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for dealing with the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, Com_PET_ability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

*KUDOS: *

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan." 
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work." 
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you love YOUR dogs and cats? Here's some guilt-free ways to do it (without over-treating 'em!).

http://amyshojai.com/2014/05/16/hills-5-16-redefining-love-hillspet/

Of course, all the must-knows about cat and dog behavior can be found in the book ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Cat-Dog Household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

One of the biggest complaints when introducing cats and dogs--how to stop the chase! Here's some easy tips:

http://puppies.about.com/od/Training/a/Stop-Chasing-Cats.htm

Lots more behavior solutions in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Cat-Dog Household.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descended from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 3rd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, & training. Com_PET_ability is MORE than a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Com_PET_ability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for dealing with the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, Com_PET_ability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

*KUDOS: *

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan." 
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work." 
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to recognized cat play vs dog play? You'd be surprised about how they're different! Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/07/16/how-pets-play/

More info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

My latest blog post is kind of along these lines. 
5 Things I learned from Dogs, Kids and the Bible
Here are some of the things I learned about parenting from being a dog owner
.http://kristystories.blogspot.com/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to recognized cat play vs dog play? You'd be surprised about how they're different! Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/07/16/how-pets-play/

More info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descended from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 3rd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, & training. Com_PET_ability is MORE than a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Com_PET_ability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for dealing with the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, Com_PET_ability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

*KUDOS: *

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan." 
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work." 
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to recognized cat play vs dog play? You'd be surprised about how they're different! Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/07/16/how-pets-play/

More info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to recognized cat play vs dog play? You'd be surprised about how they're different! Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/07/16/how-pets-play/

More info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to recognized cat play vs dog play? You'd be surprised about how they're different! Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/07/16/how-pets-play/

More info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell the cat, but she descended from the same furry critter as dogs (hisssss!). And don't tell dogs, but a cat wagging her tail does NOT mean what Fido thinks. Originally published by Three Rivers Press/Crown Publications, the updated 3rd edition Amazon Kindle book priced at only $5.99 is filled with the latest information on evolution, behavior, & training. Com_PET_ability is MORE than a side-by-side comparison of the world's favorite pets that provides all the must-knows with humor, flair, and authority.

More than 30 million U.S. households double their pleasure by welcoming both cats and dogs into their homes. Yet mixing the two can mean trouble in paradise, especially if you treat your cat like your dog, or vice versa. Cats and dogs are two very different animals with distinctive needs and they cannot--and must not--be treated in the same way. Humans must be able to translate cat language for the dog (and vice versa) to help build a peaceable kingdom.

Fun, practical, and eminently informative, Com_PET_ability is the first book that looks at the biological, evolutionary, and behavioral differences between cats and dogs and uses that information to devise strategies for owners that enable the two species to live in harmony within the same household. Written by one of America's premier pet experts, the book explains everything an owner of a cat and dog should know, including the most common behaviors of cats and dogs alone and together; recommendations for dealing with the problems that arise most frequently between the two species. Most important, Com_PET_ability provides crucial tips on how to evaluate and match your pets' personalities, improve their relationships, and make your home a sanctuary for pet fun and peace.

Author Amy Shojai, CABC http://www.shojai.com is a certified animal behavior consultant and author of 23 pet care books. She's a founder of the Cat Writers Association, member of the Dog Writers Association of America and award-winning columnist and media spokesperson to the pet products industry.

*KUDOS: *

"A new light and enlightened beam is shining from Texas lately and her name is Amy Shojai. She has added a touch of elegance as well as touching depth to the genre of dog and cat writing. I am a fan." 
--Mordecai Siegal, the "father" of pet writing and authoro of more than 30 pet care books including the Cornell Book of Cats and The Davis Book of Dogs

"Amy Shojai is one of America's foremost writers of pet care information. She is truly compassionate and caring about her subject and that shines through loud and clear in all she does. Her information is well researched, topical, and practical. I trust Amy and love her work." 
--Dr. Jim Humphries, veterinarian and media spokesperson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to recognized carbon monoxide poisoning in pets? Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/blizzard-carbon-monoxide-danger/

More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to recognized carbon monoxide poisoning in pets? Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/blizzard-carbon-monoxide-danger/

More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to recognized carbon monoxide poisoning in pets? Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/blizzard-carbon-monoxide-danger/

More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to recognized carbon monoxide poisoning in pets? Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/blizzard-carbon-monoxide-danger/

More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Danger! Beware of Easter Lilies around pets, they're poisonous!
http://amyshojai.com/cats-easter-lilies-a-deadly-combo/

More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Find out all the must-knows about caring for cats and dogs in the same house--for instance, keeping the dog out of the cat food (or litter box, yuck!)










More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Find out all the must-knows about caring for cats and dogs in the same house--for instance, keeping the dog out of the cat food (or litter box, yuck!)










More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Find out all the must-knows about caring for cats and dogs in the same house--for instance, introducing your new puppy/kitten to the adult dog/cat.










More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Find out all the must-knows about caring for cats and dogs in the same house--for instance, introducing your new puppy/kitten to the adult dog/cat.










More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to introduce your cat to your dog? Here's tips:

http://amyshojai.com/matchmaking-tips-cats-dogs/

Find out all the must-knows about bringing cats and dogs together in the book, of course! 









More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to introduce your cat to your dog? Here's tips:

http://amyshojai.com/matchmaking-tips-cats-dogs/

Find out all the must-knows about bringing cats and dogs together in the book, of course! 









More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to introduce your cat to your dog? Here's tips:

http://amyshojai.com/matchmaking-tips-cats-dogs/

Find out all the must-knows about bringing cats and dogs together in the book, of course! 









More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to introduce your cat to your dog? Here's tips:

http://amyshojai.com/matchmaking-tips-cats-dogs/

Find out all the must-knows about bringing cats and dogs together in the book, of course! 









More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to introduce your cat to your dog? Here's tips:

http://amyshojai.com/matchmaking-tips-cats-dogs/

Find out all the must-knows about bringing cats and dogs together in the book, of course! 









More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to introduce your cat to your dog? Here's tips:

http://amyshojai.com/matchmaking-tips-cats-dogs/

Find out all the must-knows about bringing cats and dogs together in the book, of course! 









More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to introduce your cat to your dog? Here's tips:

http://amyshojai.com/matchmaking-tips-cats-dogs/

Find out all the must-knows about bringing cats and dogs together in the book, of course! 









More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to introduce your cat to your dog? Here's tips:

http://amyshojai.com/matchmaking-tips-cats-dogs/

Find out all the must-knows about bringing cats and dogs together in the book, of course! 









More behavior info can be found in the book COMPETABILITY: Solving Behavior Problems in Your DOG-CAT Household, of course!


----------

